# Using Server 2008 as a Windows Update Server



## Alucard2k5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello fellow techs!

I am quite new to understanding how a server fully works, and i have stumbled upon a quite difficult task... I recently got appointed of being the administrator of a small network at a local "computer school". The machines are running 2 OS's, one is Vista Buisness, the other is Windows XP Proffessional and im using Windows 2008 SBS as their file server and DHCP server. 

On to the task at hand... Because the internet connection is rather slow (2mbps), and simpy updating them is a total hassle, what i would like to know is: Is there a way to download the updates for both OS's and then, either manually or automaticaly, update the machines themselves?


Thanks in advance,
Andrew


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

WSUS is probably what you're looking for. It will download all relevant updates to your server and can push them out to your clients. Just like Automatic Updates, except the clients will connect to your local server for updates instead of the internet.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc708484%28WS.10%29.aspx
http://www.wsuswiki.com/InstallationGuide


----------



## Alucard2k5 (Jun 16, 2010)

will i be able to set it to download vista updates as well as xp updates?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure by default SBS 2008 is an updates server.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

Alucard2k5 said:


> will i be able to set it to download vista updates as well as xp updates?


Yes


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

WSUS is pretty limited in functionality, but is will do what you want. Will WSUS even run on server 2008?


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

Rockn said:


> WSUS is pretty limited in functionality, but is will do what you want. Will WSUS even run on server 2008?


Yes.

See here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc708484(WS.10).aspx


----------

